# How do I get rid of Plantain weeds?



## hayzen (Jul 28, 2009)

My yard is full of them and I've been plucking them out for days now. Some areas that were plucked clean are starting to grow more Plantain again.

Besides plucking them, is there another way of getting rid of them without hurting my grass? Some kind of spray, chemical, etc?


----------



## ccarlisle (Jul 2, 2008)

2,4D or Killex.


----------



## hayzen (Jul 28, 2009)

Thanks, I'll give that a try.


----------



## chrissygarden (Aug 18, 2009)

Any broad leaf herbicide for lawns will work... which is common practice but your adding chemicals to a lawn is unsafe for humans, the inviorment and animals... as recent studies show.
Puttling the weeds out is the only natural way I can think of.. and then eliminate the weeds comming back again...

After you get rid of the weeds, make sure your lawn in healthy by mowing at 3.5 inches high which makes it harder for seed germination.

Apply corn gluten in the spring as a pre-emergent and you can use it in the fall.

Apply lime which will enable your plants to better utilize the nutrients that are in your soil..

Mow higher right before a drought 

Lots of natural things you can do to discourage weeds from germinating in your lawn!


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I do a lot of weeding byhand when I'm outside with my son
The front I have used Scotts program for years - very few weeds

Due to construction one side & the back suffered from my truck/backhoe being driven across
I'm hoping to start getting them back in shape next year

I also had a grub problem out front
I didn't know until a skunk dug up a 6x12 area 
Now I use grubbex, but maybe changing to milky spores (?) after talking to a neighbor


----------



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

> Apply lime which will enable your plants to better utilize the nutrients that are in your soil..


Would this not depend on the present pH and the pH requirements of the crop, i.e. lawn? 

What, me worry?:thumbup:


----------



## lilypotter (Jun 26, 2009)

The only way to get rid of plantains is to dig them up, getting all of the root out. Pieces of root can regenerate, and the plantains can return. Water the area well a day in advance of when you plan to weed, then use a flat screwdriver or dandelion digger to dig the plantain out. Use the tool to loosen the soil around the taproot. Once the root seems free, pull the entire plant out.This will prevent the plantain from spreading its seed all over your garden.:thumbup:


----------



## Lali (Oct 27, 2009)

Good one 'lilypotter'! Dig 'em up! It's the only way to fly!


----------

